# Insurance with kids



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

For now, my kids are on my insurance instead of my ex. Her insurance appears on the surface to be a better insurance. However, I'm concerned if there may be problems with it under my Exs name. And she lives in another state. So if I run into issues, I have to get in touch with her to find a solution before much else can get done(ex: meds at the drugstore). Does anyone know of the cons that the insurance is covered through your Exs work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant imagine your ex would prevent you from having the necessary insurance card for the kids, if it were to be put under her work insurance. She would simply give you one of the member cards to keep with you for your kids. Only "con" I can see right off would be if the whole arrangement was not according to your decree.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Call the insurance providers, then see your attorney if necessary. There a quite a few things which can make it difficult for you. Don't take a chance.


----------

